# Witchy Halloween promo?



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Is anybody doing any kind of Witch/Wizard type promotion for Halloween?


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love to for my novella!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have one set up, but I'd love to be a part of one.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd love to do something for the last three days of October (29th-31st). Maybe a site where three-day freebies or reduced price books could be found.

Or maybe a first book in series free site? Find a new Witchy series, and read the first one free?


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anybody do up a simple site that can be populated and promoted for the week of Halloween?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

********UPDATED WITH PROMO GUIDELINES********​
The deadline for sign ups is *October 4* - I need the book or books, link of each and the price you plan to have it at for the promo. *You can have more than one book in the promo, as long as it fits the witchy/Halloween vibe. Just give me all the info, including the price.*

There will be a rafflecopter giveaway, with Amazon gift cards, and any swag you want to contribute. I will need your Twitter handle for the rafflecopter. The suggested donation is $5. This is not mandatory.

*If you are donating any swag, please let me know by Monday, September 30, so I can add it to the rafflecopter. It is going live Monday night.*

*If you want your link/blurb on the Facebook page, or your Facebook author page, post it, and Victoria will repost for you.*

Here are the links to the website and Facebook page:

website: *http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/* (newly updated from last year - I will start putting books up on October 28, adding prices the night before the promo)

Facebook page - which has a good number of likes: https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks


You can send your donation to paypal at my email catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. I'll take donations up to October 28. *Be sure to send it as a gift - that way there won't be any fees.*


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

I have a witchy little book that I put on sale around Halloween. Lemme know if you guys do something.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

H.M. Ward said:


> I have a witchy little book that I put on sale around Halloween. Lemme know if you guys do something.


Will do, Holly! I'm going to PM Karen, and get this thing rolling.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And PM sent - I'll let you all know when I hear back.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm still an admin on the Facebook page for last year's KB witchy promo also. https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

If you guys set something up, let me know. I just released an urban fantasy with witches/sorcerers, vampires, etc. It's pretty dark, sort of on the edge of being horror, but it's good for the season.


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I would love to be part of this as well.  My next witch book comes out on Halloween.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I've actually just started work on a witchy Halloween story, but it won't be done in time for this Halloween  Maybe next year.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> I'm still an admin on the Facebook page for last year's KB witchy promo also. https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks


Excellent! I'm going to send Karen an outside email - I haven't see her here much. And I say the more the merrier on participants!

Here is the link to the thread from last year's promo, to give you all who weren't part of it an idea of what we did:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126942.0.html


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And we are good to go with the blogger site. time to start throwing out ideas.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a horror promo going on, and I think it may still be open. Alex Westhaven's Month O' Screams.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

The fifth book in my ongoing action-horror series has witchesas the badguys. Should I try and get readers to start with that one? I'll be releasing #6 mid-October and it's zombie themed.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - I've been going through last year's thread, to remind me of what we did.

Here is the website: http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

And to the Facebook page - which has a good number of likes: https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks

Victoria created a great list of Goodreads lists to post books: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126942.msg1896803.html#msg1896803

It looks like this year there is a bigger variety, so we can call it Witchy Ebooks and More, to cover everyone.

~ The promo ran for 3 days - Oct 30-Nov 1. This worked really well, carrying sales over to a new month.

~Sign up deadline was Sept. 30 - but we can make it longer. We started earlier last year.

~ We had several price categories - free, under $1, under $3, and under $5. People could add more than one book, if they had varying prices.

~ We did a rafflecopter giveaway - my suggestion: get it up a couple weeks before the promo, at least, everywhere we can put it. The prizes were Amazon gift cards, with everyone putting in about $5. I did the email gift card to the winners.

~ Everyone had a Twitter sign up as their personal part of the giveaway - the rest were tweet the promo, like facebook page, leave comment on blog.

~ Deadline for getting money to me for giveaway was October 28.

~ Twitter hashtag we used was #Witchebooks. Not sure if it's been take since then.

~ This is what everyone put at the top of their book page on Amazon: _*This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring witch-themed books from more than thirty authors. Promotion runs from October 30 - November 1, and many books are free! Find the other witchy books at: witchyebooks.blogspot.com*_

~ Everyone was responsible for contacting the bargain/free sites - I did add info about our group promo when I could.

That's it. So - let's get busy!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I've just released a Halloween-related book under a pen name, so I'll be very interested in taking part!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Great! Since we're starting later, I'm going to ask up front for links and prices during the promo, so I can start a list.

I hope Phil doesn't mind if I jump in and get this going. 

We also need to decide on a rafflecopter - yes or no? I can set it up - I just need Twitter handles to add to it for everyone who wants to join. And we need to decide on prizes - gift cards, like before?

*I'm going to set the sign up deadline for October 4 *  - I need book, link and price by then, plus your Twitter handle, and if you're going to contribute to the giveaway. Last year it was $5 - and this is not mandatory.

*You can have more than one book in the promo, as long as it fits the witchy/Halloween vibe. Just give me all the info, including the price.*

*If you want your link/blurb on the Facebook page, post it, and Victoria will repost for you.*

Here are the links to the website and Facebook page:

website: http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

Facebook page - which has a good number of likes: https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks

I'll be happy to collect the money again - you can send it to paypal at my email catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. This doesn't have to be right away - I'll take donations up to the start of the promo. *Be sure to send it as a gift - that way there won't be any fees.*

And if you want to donate a paperback or some swag (you will send this to the winner yourself), let me know and I'll add it to the prizes.

You can list the info here, or PM me. Look forward to another fab promo!

Thanks!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I am IN IN IN for witches!

I will PM since this is a pen name.


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's see... 

Twitter @nicolaswilson
Book: The Necromancer's Gambit
Normally priced $3.99. I'll drop it to $2.99 for the promo.
I may be able to do a print giveaway, with some swag. The paperback is not available yet, so I'll need a few days to figure how long before it is, and whether it'll be ready in time.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

So far on the list:

Texasgirl
garam81
NicWilson

Sophrosyne - as soon as you tell me what book, and your price point, I can add you!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

N.R. Wick with Land of No Angels (though, I'll gladly give away copies of the complete series). During those days, the first book will be on sale for $0.99.

How much are we sending this time around? I'm sure you said, but I can't seem to find it.
 Derpy. I found it. $5 right?

Also, my twitter handle is @nrwick

Thank you so much, Cate!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

NRWick said:


> N.R. Wick with Land of No Angels (though, I'll gladly give away copies of the complete series). During those days, the first book will be on sale for $0.99.
> 
> How much are we sending this time around? I'm sure you said, but I can't seem to find it.
> Derpy. I found it. $5 right?
> ...


My pleasure.  Got you on the list!

ETA: and yes, $5 is right.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love to get involved. Just finished my witches of Etlantium series, so it's perfect timing.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> I'd love to get involved. Just finished my witches of Etlantium series, so it's perfect timing.


Excellent! Thrilled to have you. Just post or send me the info, and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Cate, should we have authors post on the FB page with blurb/link to book, and I can repost them on the main stream?


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me add my ebook to the blog promo as well:

Twitter: authorVictoriaC
Witchy eBook: Breathing Dust
Price $2.99
http://amazon.com/dp/B00C5SIER6/?tag=kbpst-20

I don't belong to Smashwords so I can't create a coupon for a free ebook, but I am willing to email one reader a copy in whatever format she likes. I won't be altering the price at distributors, though.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm definitely in again this year! I'll drop my zombie/witches book down to 99 cents for the promo and be happy to put in for the giveaway.  Fun!

Twitter: @sarramaria
Book: Death's Awakening - normally $2.99


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

No, Cate, I don't mind you jumping in at all.

Here's my info:

Witches
goo.gl/Xk9ma
It will be FREE for the promo
@philstern100

I definitely need to send you a new cover, because it is different from last year.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - got everyone on the list to this point.



Victoria Champion said:


> Cate, should we have authors post on the FB page with blurb/link to book, and I can repost them on the main stream?


I think that's a great idea, Victoria - I'll add it to the earlier post with the info needed.



Catherine Gardiner said:


> Is there any requirements for the book? As in, does it need to be a certain star rating, etc... I was going to see if anyone interested in a vampire/werewolves teen kindle promo because my updated book is going free for three days between 30 Oct - 1st November.


Hi Catherine - no requirement, except that it be something that is either witches or would fall under Halloween-type stories. I'd say vampire/werewolves applies.  Just post or PM me your info, and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Hope I'm not too late:

Black Knight Down
http://amzn.com/B00EJWD31S
3.99 now, but permanently dropping to 2.99 starting on your special dates

"A coven of witches conspire to bring down a prehistoric satellite"

@troglodad


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

hope this is all I need. there was talk of $5? when/where? grin

also what dates do I need to lower it on Amazon? oct 30-nov 4?

@theaatkinson

Water Witch regular price: 2.99 Sale price .99 
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Witch-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B007UFXLXG/

Blood Witch regular price 3.99 Sale price 2.99
www.amazon.com/Blood-Witch-Elemental-Magic-ebook/dp/B0097656BQ/

Bone Witch regular price 4.99 Sale price 2.99
www.amazon.com/Witch-supernatural-fantasy-Elemental-ebook/dp/B00CL0VH18/


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

CEMartin2 said:


> Hope I'm not too late:
> 
> Black Knight Down
> http://amzn.com/B00EJWD31S
> ...


Nope - not too late. The sign up deadline is October 4.



theaatkinson said:


> hope this is all I need. there was talk of $5? when/where? grin
> 
> also what dates do I need to lower it on Amazon? oct 30-nov 4?
> 
> ...


Thea - the dates are October 30-Nov 1, unless you all want to extend. And the $5 - anytime between now and October 28. You can send it to my paypal email: catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. And send as a gift, so there aren't any fees.

And the list is updated to this point.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone who expressed an interest in the promo in this thread - if you haven't gotten back to me, I still have a placeholder for you on the list, so get your info to me by October 4. 

And anyone else who wants to join us - come on in!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Authors, if you are posting on the Facebook Page so I can repost your book on the main stream, please don't post in a comment but as a separate post, or I might miss it. You should include blurb and link to Amazon or Nook for your specific witchy/spooky ebook.


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Cate, I just sent you my contribution. I'm sort of losing track- do I need to give you any other information for the title?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

NicWilson said:


> Cate, I just sent you my contribution. I'm sort of losing track- do I need to give you any other information for the title?


Hi Nic - yes, I have all your info.

I also got your payment, Thea and Texasgirl. We're on our way!

Oh - Texasgirl, I need to know the price of your book for the promo. Then we're caught up.

Everyone remember to head over and add your author page url to the Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in as well.

Cate, I've sent you the info in an e-mail.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Count me in as well.
> 
> Cate, I've sent you the info in an e-mail.


Got it, and got you on the list. You are lucky number 13.


----------



## Danielle Monsch (Aug 21, 2011)

Would it be possible for me to get involved?

My story is a paranormal romance with strong UF elements, and my whole world is magic based, with wizards and mages running around causing trouble. I'm putting it on sale for $2.99 at the end of October to grab those Halloween sales  

Let me know, and thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Danielle Monsch said:


> Would it be possible for me to get involved?
> 
> My story is a paranormal romance with strong UF elements, and my whole world is magic based, with wizards and mages running around causing trouble. I'm putting it on sale for $2.99 at the end of October to grab those Halloween sales
> 
> Let me know, and thanks!


You sure can, Danielle! Let me know your Twitter handle, so I can add it to the rafflecopter. You are on the list. Welcome to the Halloween madness.


----------



## Danielle Monsch (Aug 21, 2011)

Twitter handle is @Danielle_Monsch

Sent the five dollars via paypal

Here is the book page on my website with all links http://www.daniellemonsch.com/dani/books/stone-guardian/

And let me know what else!  This will be my very first mass promotion, so I'm excited to see what is going on!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Danielle Monsch said:


> Twitter handle is @Danielle_Monsch
> 
> Sent the five dollars via paypal
> 
> ...


Got your payment - and mass promos are fun! If you have any places you like to promote your book, talk up the promo.

I'll be adding the rafflecopter to the site over the weekend, and I'll send the code to anyone who wants to put it on their website or FB author page. You can do that now.  It will be live, so spread the word. We got almost 1500 entries last year, and it was only up a couple days before the promo. Let's go for at least double that!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's a quick post to sort things out so everyone is not confused.

Cate Dean is handling the promo. Please send/direct all correspondence to her.

Victoria Champion (that's me) is admin on the Facebook Page part of the promo. All I need is:
1. For you to make a new post there with your blurb and link to your book at Amazon or Nook. I will repost it on the main stream so it shows up in the stream of people who have Liked our Witchy Books Page and in the main Timeline.
2. If you want to add your FB Page link I will make sure to Like it, so when readers look at the Likes for the Page, they will see your Page there.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, Victoria. 

I'm going to repost everything here, so newcomers don't have to comb the thread.

The deadline for sign ups is *October 4* - I need the book or books, link of each and the price you plan to have it at for the promo. *You can have more than one book in the promo, as long as it fits the witchy/Halloween vibe. Just give me all the info, including the price.*

There will be a rafflecopter giveaway, with Amazon gift cards, and any swag you want to contribute. I will need your Twitter handle for the rafflecopter. The suggested donation is $5. This is not mandatory.

*If you are donating any swag, please let me know by Monday, September 30, so I can add it to the rafflecopter. It is going live Monday night.*

*If you want your link/blurb on the Facebook page, or your Facebook author page, post it, and Victoria will repost for you.*

Here are the links to the website and Facebook page:

website: *http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/* (newly updated from last year - I will start putting books up on October 28, adding prices the night before the promo)

Facebook page - which has a good number of likes: https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks


You can send your donation to paypal at my email catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. I'll take donations up to October 28. *Be sure to send it as a gift - that way there won't be any fees.*

You can list the info here, or PM me. Look forward to another fab promo!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> This is probably a really stupid question but what exactly is a rafflecopter? I have never taken part in one so is there any thing I need to do.


Nope - not stupid. If you have ever participated in a giveaway on a blog or website, it's the widget where you can do several different things to earn entries, like follow someone on Twitter, comment on the blog post, like their page.

I never did figure out how to do images in these posts, but if you google rafflecopter, you'll see loads of images, and probably recognize it right away. I'm adding everyone's twitter handle to ours, along with commenting on the blog page, tweeting and sharing the promo. It's a fun way to get people involved, especially if you have some great prizes.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Cate -- I think I PM'd you, but my book will be 99 cents for the promo.

Victoria, I'm going to ping you on Facebook since mine's a pen name and I've got all this going on at the moment with the real me that I don't want to post as me for that book.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, TexasGirl!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

It's also fun to do rafflecopter giveaways, watching those entries go up and up. 

C.E. - got your payment.

I'll be setting up the rafflecopter this weekend, so if anyone wants to donate some swag as a prize, let me know by Sunday night. Thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Bumping - remember, the deadline to sign up is October 4.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Cate - Thanks for all your work - sent donation

The Necromancer - will be $.99 for the promo
@pmraven


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Hi Cate - Thanks for all your work - sent donation
> 
> The Necromancer - will be $.99 for the promo
> @pmraven


Thanks, Pamela - I received your payment, and you are on the list.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I got your generous donation, N.R. - that puts us at $40 so far.

If anyone wants to donate a prize to the giveaway, let me know - I'm setting up the rafflecopter tonight. 

I have a print copy of Tillie from Sophrosyne - let me know if you want to add something to the list! And it doesn't have to be a book - we had chocolate in the giveaway last year.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi ya,
I've got a paranormal romance novella in the final stages. I'm planning release in the next two weeks. This would be a great way to promote it, and my new pen name. It's a witchy romance, and will be a three part series. 

I can message all the info. I have my editor working on the final comments/format right now. I'm planning on releasing on Smashwords and Amazon. Can make up a special coupon for the promo and giveaway. Thinking of listing price at $0.99. Unless, you all have found $1.99 works for a 11K novella. I've seen listings of both. Wouldn't mind price listing advice as well.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I got your PM, Tiffany, and added you to the list. welcome to the promo madness!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Victoria, I'm going to ping you on Facebook since mine's a pen name and I've got all this going on at the moment with the real me that I don't want to post as me for that book.


Hi, Deanna. That's fine. You can even PM here if you want with your blurb and link to your book, and I'll post it for you.

If anyone else can not post on FB with blurb and link, just PM me here and I'll post on FB for you. Thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Rafflecopter is on the website! http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html It will go live October 1.

If any of you want the code for your website or blog, let me know and I'll send it by PM.

Victoria - I don't have admin rights to the FB page, so it wouldn't let me install there.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know if this would be cool or not, but I could add this keychain to my book for the giveaway. The inside is full of blank pages for people to write on.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I don't know if this would be cool or not, but I could add this keychain to my book for the giveaway. The inside is full of blank pages for people to write on.


I just got some keychains like that done, also and want to add two of mine to the swagpile too


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Cool! Yes, those would be fun additions - I'll add them to the rafflecopter, and add you to the list. 

Thank you both for the excellent swag.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Rafflecopter is on the website! http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html It will go live October 1.
> 
> If any of you want the code for your website or blog, let me know and I'll send it by PM.
> 
> Victoria - I don't have admin rights to the FB page, so it wouldn't let me install there.


Brina Courtney is the only one who can grant admin rights. Can you msg her and ask to be made an admin? Not sure how to install the rafflecopter widget on FB...if you don't get made admin let me know and I'll figure it out.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Brina Courtney is the only one who can grant admin rights. Can you msg her and ask to be made an admin? Not sure how to install the rafflecopter widget on FB...if you don't get made admin let me know and I'll figure it out.


PM sent! I'll let you know if I hear from her.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Bumping - signups close *October 4.*

Come on in and join the spooky fun.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And Brina Courtney has joined us! Looks like it's going to be a lively promo.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Cate:
I'm in a flux. Bookbub just approved Water Witch for Nov 1! I think I'll need to take WW out of the promo, but I can leave the o thers....is this possible?


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Only 2 entries so far  Are there any places we can promo this more? I've shared on Facebook and Twitter. I will make a blog post, too.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

We need the Rafflecopter code!

Who is in charge of the RC?

Please go to Rafflecopter site, click on the RC, choose the "Embed" button, and scroll down to "The More the Merrier." Copy that code and give it to us so we can put the code on our sites.

I'm sending an email out today and can include it, but I'd rather I posted the code to my site -- it will get more click throughs than an unknown one, although I'll use it if I don't have the code yet.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> Cate:
> I'm in a flux. Bookbub just approved Water Witch for Nov 1! I think I'll need to take WW out of the promo, but I can leave the o thers....is this possible?


Sure, Thea - just let me know for sure if you want to pull it.



TexasGirl said:


> We need the Rafflecopter code!
> 
> Who is in charge of the RC?
> 
> ...


Here you go, TexasGirl! I had a message somewhere up thread about asking for it, but I'll just post it here for everyone. Here is the code:

a Rafflecopter giveaway

******FINAL REMINDER******​
Today is the last day to sign up! guidelines are posted below - I will take swag until Monday, October 7, and add it to the rafflecopter.

And feel free to post and spread the rafflecopter! Brina is updating the graphic from last year, so watch for that.

Please post or PM me if you have any questions. 

The deadline for sign ups is *October 4* - I need the book or books, link of each and the price you plan to have it at for the promo. You can have more than one book in the promo, as long as it fits the witchy/Halloween vibe. Just give me all the info, including the price.

There will be a rafflecopter giveaway, with Amazon gift cards, and any swag you want to contribute. I will need your Twitter handle for the rafflecopter. The suggested donation is $5. This is not mandatory.

If you are donating any swag, please let me know by Monday, September 30, so I can add it to the rafflecopter. It is going live Monday night.

If you want your link/blurb on the Facebook page, or your Facebook author page, post it, and Victoria will repost for you.

Here are the links to the website and Facebook page:

website: http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/ (newly updated from last year - I will start putting books up on October 28, adding prices the night before the promo)

Facebook page - which has a good number of likes: https://www.facebook.com/WitchyBooks

You can send your donation to paypal at my email catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. I'll take donations up to October 28. *Be sure to send it as a gift - that way there won't be any fees.
*


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Cate,

I was just thinking that if you'd like some more SWAG, I'd love to donate paperback copies of my Dark Ascension series (Land of No Angels, Land of No Mortals, and Land of No Demons).


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

NRWick said:


> Hi Cate,
> 
> I was just thinking that if you'd like some more SWAG, I'd love to donate paperback copies of my Dark Ascension series (Land of No Angels, Land of No Mortals, and Land of No Demons).


That would be great! I'll add them to the rafflecopter and the giveaway page. Thanks, NR!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And for those of you who can't embed rafflecopter (wordpress.com, I'm looking at you), here is the link:

http://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/share-code/ZjAxOWZiMmVkYjM0MGQ5MjA3ZGFmMWE4ZTFiNDU4OjQ=/

It will take them straight to the rafflecopter on the main site.

ETA: linkie fixed


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

We have a fab, diverse group this year. Who wants to join us?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

A quick reminder for everyone doing free/discounted books: start contacting those submission sites! Many are requesting to be notified at least *14 days in advance*. Here's a link for freebies:

http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/

It took me about an hour, so set aside some time in the next day or so and get your book out there.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks cate. I read the bookbub guidelines and they say must not be on sale in last 90 days, so even though I'm changing the price early to be sure it gets set, I don't dare advertise it as on sale, so I'll take water witch off but leave blood witch and bone witch at 2.99

ty for understanding

t


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> thanks cate. I read the bookbub guidelines and they say must not be on sale in last 90 days, so even though I'm changing the price early to be sure it gets set, I don't dare advertise it as on sale, so I'll take water witch off but leave blood witch and bone witch at 2.99
> 
> ty for understanding
> 
> t


No worries - and congrats on the bookbub!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey! Sorry I haven't been active. It's been wild with us getting ready to move to a new state. I can't even remember what I've done or need to do. I'm sure I owe money somewhere too, lol. Let me know what you need from me, Cate! Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your effort, Cate.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

cate dean said:


> I got your PM, Tiffany, and added you to the list. welcome to the promo madness!


Ok. Everything is off and running with the new novelette. Got everything posted on Amazon, and Smashwords may take awhile to spool things through. 
I'm working on getting all my social media set up.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MarilynVix

Never Marry A Warlock Amazon Link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FNI0C98

Smashwords Link:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/364416

Let me know if there is anything else I need to do. I'll send a PM also.
-Marilyn


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Cate, everything looks good for me. And thanks for publishing the link about freebies.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Thanks for all your effort, Cate.


My pleasure, Victoria. Thank you for keeping the FB page updated!



MarilynVix said:


> Ok. Everything is off and running with the new novelette. Got everything posted on Amazon, and Smashwords may take awhile to spool things through.
> I'm working on getting all my social media set up.
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/MarilynVix
> ...


You're all updated, Marilyn. Check the list in the post above and make sure I got everything right.



philstern said:


> Cate, everything looks good for me. And thanks for publishing the link about freebies.


Excellent! So far so good.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Reminder for all participants to check the list a few posts up. This is what will go on the website for the promo.

And if you want to donate to the rafflecopter for Amazon gift cards, you can do so until October 28. The donation is $5 - send it to my paypal email at catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. And remember to send as a gift, so there will be no fees.

Thanks!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Whoever is running the Rafflecopter -- sign ups are done, so can we designate the amount of the Amazon gift cards? I'm ready to promote this -- no one else has yet as we're sitting on test entries only -- but it's harder to push it without knowing the prize.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Whoever is running the Rafflecopter -- sign ups are done, so can we designate the amount of the Amazon gift cards? I'm ready to promote this -- no one else has yet as we're sitting on test entries only -- but it's harder to push it without knowing the prize.


Rafflecopter is updated - it will be 2 $25 Amazon gift cards. Sorry - I was waiting on a couple last minute entries. we're good to go!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Rafflecopter entries so far: 564. 

Not bad for 2 days out of the gate.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

****An important reminder for everyone participating in the promo****​
I will be loading the books on to the site *October 29 (in the evening, California time).*

Please check the list upthread and make sure I have all your information correct - *especially the price*. Since the site is split into separate price range pages, I want to make sure yours is on the right page from the get go.

I will trust those of you who are changing your price to have that in place for the promo. *But*, if something goes horribly wrong, please PM me and I can move your book to another price page until it's sorted.

That is all.

You may now return to your regularly scheduled kboards viewing.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

*I'm jumping in to remind everyone to start promoting the Rafflecopter.*

With this many authors, we should be in the five-digits of raffle-ing. I do a lot of copters and it's time for us to HIT IT!

Here is the direct link to the copter:

http://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/f019fb4/

Here is a sample tweet if you have trouble limiting yourself to something brief! (Use it on Facebook too if that's where you are, or G+)

WIN gift cards and bewitching book swag for novels by top-selling authors of witch-themed books. Easy entry: http://bit.ly/1b0GM0U

(I saw my note to drop the price of my book to 99 cents this week and realized I wasn't holding up my end of this promo!)


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> *I'm jumping in to remind everyone to start promoting the Rafflecopter.*
> 
> With this many authors, we should be in the five-digits of raffle-ing. I do a lot of copters and it's time for us to HIT IT!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blurb+link, Deanna. I copypasta posted it on my various social media sites and the promo's FB page.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Texas Girl - I tweeted

( WIN gift cards and bewitching book swag for novels by top-selling authors of witch-themed books. Easy entry: http://bit.ly/1b0GM0U )


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

TexasGirl said:


> *I'm jumping in to remind everyone to start promoting the Rafflecopter.*
> 
> With this many authors, we should be in the five-digits of raffle-ing. I do a lot of copters and it's time for us to HIT IT!
> 
> ...


Tweeting, Facebooking, and posting on blog to mention the promo. Off and running! Having to use just the link since the code isn't working with Wordpress. Is there any promo pic to use? Gif? Logo?
Writing up blog post right now. ;-)
-Marilyn


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

MarilynVix said:


> Tweeting, Facebooking, and posting on blog to mention the promo. Off and running! Having to use just the link since the code isn't working with Wordpress. Is there any promo pic to use? Gif? Logo?
> Writing up blog post right now. ;-)
> -Marilyn


I was looking around for free clipart of witches to use as an icon for the Witchy Promo on my blog. Found a nice one. Would people want to use this for the promo? Uploaded to my post below.

http://marilynvix.com


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, TexasGirl - I'm doing a blog post this week, and shooting this link to the author pages I belong to. She's right - time to start the big push. And if you haven't submitted to free or bargain sites, do it asap. I submitted to every one I could find, so at least a few should pick me up. And remember to add the promo to your book's page on Amazon. I'll post the one we used last year later today, so you all can copy and paste.

And check your name and info on the list - this is what I'm using to load on the site next week. Thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a blurb to add to your Amazon page if you want (updated to remove website address):

*This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring paranormal and witch-themed books from more than twenty authors. The promotion is October 30 - November 1, and books range from *Free* to under $5! Find all the other great reads at our Witchyebooks blogspot site.
*


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been super swamped and haven't done much, I'm so sorry! I'm getting on it, though . 

I've also decided to put out a box set of books 1-3 of my Demons series. It'll be three witchy books for $2.99. Is there any way I could still get that listed on the website? Or is it too late? It hasn't gone up yet, but we're formatting and such tonight, probably uploading tomorrow.

I'm going to do a blog post on this tomorrow too and start sending out to social media. Sorry I'm so behind! *(Story of my life)*


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> I've been super swamped and haven't done much, I'm so sorry! I'm getting on it, though .
> 
> I've also decided to put out a box set of books 1-3 of my Demons series. It'll be three witchy books for $2.99. Is there any way I could still get that listed on the website? Or is it too late? It hasn't gone up yet, but we're formatting and such tonight, probably uploading tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to do a blog post on this tomorrow too and start sending out to social media. Sorry I'm so behind! *(Story of my life)*


Sure! As soon as you have the links, post or PM me. I'm not adding the books to the site until the 29th.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you Cate! Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, all. Sorry if this post makes me a party pooper. I like parties. 

I was redoing the blurb on my book and was reading the KDP guidelines for blurbs and it said no urls or specific dates for promotions are to be listed in the blurb area. So I edited mine, which makes the promo announcement there kinda useless, but maybe someone will google the term _Witchy eBooks_ and find our stuff. I didn't get in trouble last year, but with all the recent crackdowns on infractions, I didn't want to take the chance. YMMV


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, *I* am glad I am doing the promo.

Pixel of Ink picked up my 99 cents sale and my witch book is now ranked #890 in the Amazon paid store.

200 books sold in 24 hours...I likey.

I booked a Bookblast too.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Hi, all. Sorry if this post makes me a party pooper. I like parties.
> 
> I was redoing the blurb on my book and was reading the KDP guidelines for blurbs and it said no urls or specific dates for promotions are to be listed in the blurb area. So I edited mine, which makes the promo announcement there kinda useless, but maybe someone will google the term _Witchy eBooks_ and find our stuff. I didn't get in trouble last year, but with all the recent crackdowns on infractions, I didn't want to take the chance. YMMV


Here's a modified one - and I agree, Victoria:

_*This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring paranormal and witch-themed books from more than twenty authors. The promotion is October 30 - November 1, and books range from *Free* to under $5! Find all the other great reads at our Witchyebooks blogspot site.*_



TexasGirl said:


> Well, *I* am glad I am doing the promo.
> 
> Pixel of Ink picked up my 99 cents sale and my witch book is now ranked #890 in the Amazon paid store.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I submitted my freebie to every site I could think of, and have a paid spot as well for the first day of the promo. ENT likes me, so I have a feeling they will pick me up.

I am going to start loading books this weekend - only those with the price change in effect or already free, so don't panic  - then load the rest October 29 eve. So make sure your prices will be changed and ready to go!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Well, *I* am glad I am doing the promo.
> 
> Pixel of Ink picked up my 99 cents sale and my witch book is now ranked #890 in the Amazon paid store.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! Congrats.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

cate dean said:


> I am going to start loading books this weekend - only those with the price change in effect or already free, so don't panic  - then load the rest October 29 eve. So make sure your prices will be changed and ready to go!


Cate, I went ahead and lowered my book to .99 just now, so will be in effect within the next few days..


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Cate, I went ahead and lowered my book to .99 just now, so will be in effect within the next few days..


Thanks, Victoria - I'll check the price and make sure it has changed before I add it to the site.

Melissa Webb and Andrew Butcher have joined us! They expressed interest at the very beginning of the thread, so I had a placeholder for them. Now if Holly's not too busy, maybe she'll come over and play. 

And I let J. Gordon Smith sneak in with his new boxed set.

The list on page four of the thread is updated, so do a final check, everyone!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I've decided to change my book on Amazon to $0.99 too. So there will be the Smashwords coupon and the Amazon price lowered. I'll try to fit in the mention when I do the price change.

@Texas Girl I submitted my book for the promo at Pixel of Ink. Thanks for the tip. Maybe they'll pick my up too.

I'm also having _Never Marry A Warlock _as the new author feature on Kboards on Nov. 1. So, that will get some word out too. Totally excited to see what kind of numbers the promo will bring next week.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update on the rafflecopter prizes - with the last minte donations the *Amazon cards are now $45 each*, and we have some additional swag. So pimp the giveaway!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> I've decided to change my book on Amazon to $0.99 too. So there will be the Smashwords coupon and the Amazon price lowered. I'll try to fit in the mention when I do the price change.
> 
> @Texas Girl I submitted my book for the promo at Pixel of Ink. Thanks for the tip. Maybe they'll pick my up too.
> 
> I'm also having _Never Marry A Warlock _as the new author feature on Kboards on Nov. 1. So, that will get some word out too. Totally excited to see what kind of numbers the promo will bring next week.


Best of luck, Marilyn! I will add the amazon link to the list, with the new price.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

cate dean said:


> Best of luck, Marilyn! I will add the amazon link to the list, with the new price.


I'm going to try to put it through around Sunday night since sometimes it takes awhile for it to go through. 
Here is the Amazon link so you got it:
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Warlock-Beware-Warlocks-Novelette-ebook/dp/B00FNI0C98


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> I'm going to try to put it through around Sunday night since sometimes it takes awhile for it to go through.
> Here is the Amazon link so you got it:
> http://www.amazon.com/Never-Warlock-Beware-Warlocks-Novelette-ebook/dp/B00FNI0C98


Thanks! I'll check to make sure the price has changed before I put it on the site.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - I have added all the books where the price matched the promo price on my list You can check here to see if yours is up:

http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

I will keep adding until the promo - and will alert you if I don't see your price where it should be by Oct. 29.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

cate dean said:


> Thanks! I'll check to make sure the price has changed before I put it on the site.


I did a price change tonight thinking it would take like 12 hours. It changed within 2 hours. That was really fast. So it's up right now. If anyone is doing price changes on Amazon, I noticed mine was fast. Might be because it's late Sunday night right now though. Usually takes longer.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> I did a price change tonight thinking it would take like 12 hours. It changed within 2 hours. That was really fast. So it's up right now. If anyone is doing price changes on Amazon, I noticed mine was fast. Might be because it's late Sunday night right now though. Usually takes longer.


I'll add yours tomorrow morning. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish I had come across this before LOL I went ahead and started a contest of my own for a new horror novel. Anyone know some good places to promo it?

http://www.aossipublishing.com/rgporter/node/35


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Everybody remember, the Witchy promo begins tomorrow!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And everyone is on the site! We are ready to aim and fire. 

Have a fab promo! And spread the word.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

RGPorter said:


> Wish I had come across this before LOL I went ahead and started a contest of my own for a new horror novel. Anyone know some good places to promo it?
> 
> http://www.aossipublishing.com/rgporter/node/35


RG -

I'll be happy to help promote it! I am running HALLOWEENPALOOZA and have a rabid crowd of horror fiends following it! Pls DM me and I'll send you the link!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I got picked up by several sites already for my perma free, so my downloads are bumping along nicely.

How are you all doing so far?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Heh, I peaked early. But I call 300 sales this month of an old title a WIN!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

A definite win! Congrats.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I put the Witchy FB site on my Website and my Facebook page.  Also tweeted.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks so much, Cate! Sharing on my social media. Good luck to all.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Last day, everyone. Have fun!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - promo is done! Thanks for your input, everyone, and your swag donations. Here is a list of the winners, and the prizes. I will send out the gift cards, and the rest of you need to contact your winners and arrange for delivery.

Amazon gift cards
Caroline Toye 
Email: carolineatoye at gmail dot com
Elizabeth Hyatt
Email: Elizabeth at bookattict dot com

A paperback copy of Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead, by Christiana Miller, plus a cool book keychain!
Jay Morby 
Email: blindsided9 at yahoo dot ca

2 book keychains of The Necromancer's Apprentice, by R.M. Prioleau!
Linda Bass
Email: lindarb49 at hotmail dot com
Nicole Delfs 
Email: godlyprincess00 at aol dot com

Paperback copies of the Dark Ascension series by N.R. Wick!
Kronos Phantomwolf
Email: kronosphantomwolf at hotmail dot com

An ebook copy of The Consuming - a scary haunted house story by Rhonda Hopkins!
Nancy Shorter 
Email: nshorter52 at ma.rr dot com

3 paperback copies of Bell, Book and Sandals by Melissa Webb!
Kathy Horsman 
Email: kathywithak27 at gmail dot com
Catherine Lemanski 
Email: cthrn.lmnsk at gmail dot com
Natasha Perez Camara 
Email: tash21492 at yahoo dot com

I will be posting the winners today, so start contacting them soon!

Thanks again, everyone!

ETA: emails made less searchable, since TexasGirl made an excellent point.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Email sent. Thank you for letting me/us know!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Emails have been sent. Thank you so much again for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Should those emails be public?  This is a searchable forum.

Thanks for a great promo!

400 sales of my book that sold like 10 the month before. Happy girl!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Should those emails be public?  This is a searchable forum.
> 
> Thanks for a great promo!
> 
> 400 sales of my book that sold like 10 the month before. Happy girl!


Hey, neat idea- everyone sound off with results.

Although mine aren't a good example. ONLY day in October I didn't make a sale.


----------

